

Proposed Chicago Regulations to Shut Down Uber Black – We Need Your Help - Cboardway
http://blog.uber.com/2012/11/01/uberchilove/

======
tzs
How about charging based on the geodesic distance between the start point and
end point? That seems to get around the proposed regulation, which prohibits
charging based on distance travelled.

------
mrgreenfur
I'm going to link this here because it was really interesting:
<http://pandodaily.com/2012/10/24/travis-shrugged/>

~~~
tptacek
This is a story about Uber Black, not about Uber's taxi program. Your link
isn't germane to this story.

